# The Samsung galaxy S6 has landed



## Fingers (Mar 2, 2015)

I am due an upgrade from my S4.  No removable battery or SD card slot :-(

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31645426


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 2, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S5 (my current phone)
5.1 inch screen size
Water and Dust Resistant
microSD, up to 128 GB
2 GB RAM
16 MP camera
Removable 2800 mAh battery

Samsung Galaxy S6
5.1 inch screen size
NOT resistant to water/dust
NO expandable storage
3 GB RAM
16 MP camera
Non-Removable 2550 mAh battery

So mostly backwards steps, and looks to me like a blatant attempt to appeal to iPhone users, particularly with the new metal casing.

Not interested personally.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 2, 2015)

Although, having said all that, this looks fun -


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 2, 2015)

I've had that much grief with my s3 that I doubt I'll be going with Samsung again. In fact I'm tired of smart phones full stop. They can be useful at times though.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2015)

I think I've reached the point where it's almost impossible to get particularly worked up abut any of the new phones coming out.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2015)

The battery has gone down in capacity since the S5 - and it's non removable. How could that be considered an upgrade?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 2, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> The battery has gone down in capacity since the S5 - and it's non removable. How could that be considered an upgrade?


Samsung reality distortion field


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 2, 2015)

There's probably a faster chip in it. But a faster chip for what? Does it retrieve your photos quicker from the 3gig ram (this is worse than sodding iphone!) they're trusting you with? lol.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 3, 2015)

Non removable batteries are useful from Samsungs point of view because a removable battery means you have to have loads of extra infrastructure, heavy infrastructure, to support them.  Lipo Batteries can catch fire and or explode so need to be cased in metal for protection of users.  Charging circuits often are built into the battery too.

Remove user removability and you have feather light batteries that can hold way more charge in any shape you desire.  Saves having to sell them too. These are the reason Apple fixed them in all those years ago.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 3, 2015)

I like the edge to edge screen.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

Sunray said:


> Non removable batteries are useful from Samsungs point of view because a removable battery means you have to have loads of extra infrastructure, heavy infrastructure, to support them.  Lipo Batteries can catch fire and or explode so need to be cased in metal for protection of users.  Charging circuits often are built into the battery too.
> 
> Remove user removability and you have feather light batteries that can hold way more charge in any shape you desire.  Saves having to sell them too. These are the reason Apple fixed them in all those years ago.


Yet Apple's phones don't have a particularly good battery life.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 3, 2015)

Sunray said:


> Non removable batteries are useful from Samsungs point of view because a removable battery means you have to have loads of extra infrastructure, heavy infrastructure, to support them.  Lipo Batteries can catch fire and or explode so need to be cased in metal for protection of users.  Charging circuits often are built into the battery too.



But you alienate the Android fanboys that have poked their tongue at the Apple battery fascists for years


----------



## mack (Mar 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Yet Apple's phones don't have a particularly good battery life.



I'm quite impressed with the missus 6 - she seems to get through the day with no battery life issues.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 3, 2015)

editor said:


> I think I've reached the point where it's almost impossible to get particularly worked up abut any of the new phones coming out.


^^^This.

I've only ever used a fraction of the capabilities of my current smart phone, and there's not been any really revolutionary advances in phone tech for ages now. I'm still waiting for a phone with a built-in projector, although I'd settle for one with old style non-smart phone battery life!


----------



## Sunray (Mar 3, 2015)

editor said:


> I think I've reached the point where it's almost impossible to get particularly worked up abut any of the new phones coming out.



I'm still fairly happy with my IPhone 4 which I got in July 2010. Battery is starting to be noticeably shorter but its still more than decent a phone if a little sluggish.  

Still baulking at the 600 quid price tag for its replacement.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

Sunray said:


> I'm still fairly happy with my IPhone 4 which I got in July 2010. Battery is starting to be noticeably shorter but its still more than decent a phone if a little sluggish.
> 
> Still baulking at the 600 quid price tag for its replacement.


A £280 Xperia z3 Compact matches (and in some areas) surpasses the latest iPhone. You'd have to be off your rocker to spend so much on a phone now, imo.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 3, 2015)

editor said:


> A £280 Xperia z3 Compact matches (and in some areas) surpasses the latest iPhone. You'd have to be off your rocker to spend so much on a phone now, imo.



I prefer iOS.  Plus the iPhone 6 goes really well with my iPad Mini (which I use all the time) with all those new auto detect and hand off features.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

Sunray said:


> .... with all those new auto detect and hand off features.


I've no idea what that means but I'm glad I haven't got such hugely expensive preferences


----------



## Sunray (Mar 3, 2015)

The iPad and iPhone with iOS 8 auto detect each other.  If you are writing a note on the iPad, drop the pad and walk out the door it and open notes on the phone,  will contain your edits. Many apps support this now.

In proximity of your iPhone, you can browse, make calls and send texts on wifi only iPad as it routes it all through the phone. All automatic. I think the only set up is they are both logged in as you.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't spend time endlessly flipping betwixt  phone and tablet so none of that is of any use to me, although loads of apps instantly update across the cloud anyway.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 4, 2015)

mack said:


> I'm quite impressed with the missus 6 - she seems to get through the day with no battery life issues.



aye much as i detest the apple 5c work make me use its battery life is good


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2015)

Pingu said:


> aye much as i detest the apple 5c work make me use its battery life is good


The battery life on the Sony Xperia z3 Compact is unbelievably good - miles better than the iPhone 6 - and it's far better value too. I'd rather have a phone with a much longer battery life than one that is a bit thinner. 



> There's no doubt that the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact is the smartphone that offers the better value here. It beats the iPhone 6 in some areas including camera capabilities and durability, and when it is beaten by the iPhone 6, it's beaten by a smidgen that is, in our eyes, not worth the extra £110.
> 
> The iPhone 6 will appeal to fashionistas, lovers of the iOS ecosystem and those who aren't too concerned about how much they spend on their smartphone. For the more frugal among us, the Z3 Compact is the better option, and will also appeal more to keen smartphone photographers/videographers (though the iPhone 6 doesn't do a bad job here either), klutzes (me included), Android users, audiophiles and PlayStation gamers. http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/...ria-z3-compact-comparison/?tab=verdictTab#top


 

http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Apple-iPhone-6-vs-Sony-Xperia-Z3-Compact_id3836/page/4


----------



## elbows (Mar 9, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> There's probably a faster chip in it. But a faster chip for what? Does it retrieve your photos quicker from the 3gig ram (this is worse than sodding iphone!) they're trusting you with? lol.



The 3GB is RAM, not storage memory. Storage options are apparently 32, 64 and 128GB.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2015)

I've bought a used iPhone 5. Was always Android with phones but Samsung have put me off for life.


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 11, 2015)

I can understand the forces behind the changes, but replaceable battery and expandable memory are the 2 biggest advantages Android has over iOS (for me anyway).

I have a Note 4 with 2 spare batteries and I really like that battery angst is a complete thing of the past - it literally never crosses my mind. 
It's a shame that I'm probably not going to have that option with my next phone in a couple of years and for the first time in a while I wouldn't rule out an iPhone.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 11, 2015)

The battery life of the iPhone really is bad. But not half as irritating as the grief I was getting with my galaxy s3.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm getting the S5 on Saturday, the battery thing would put me off the S6


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I'm getting the S5 on Saturday, the battery thing would put me off the S6


If the battery life is super important, I would suggest you tale a look at the z3 Compact/z3. The battery life is at least double that of my S4.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2015)

editor said:


> If the battery life is super important, I would suggest you tale a look at the z3 Compact/z3. The battery life is at least double that of my S4.


Too late for that  i always take a charger to work now and try and have a charged spare battery if I'm off out


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 11, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> The battery life of the iPhone really is bad. But not half as irritating as the grief I was getting with my galaxy s3.


Which iPhone? One of the things I love about my 5s is that it always gets through a day without any issues.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Too late for that  i always take a charger to work now and try and have a charged spare battery if I'm off out


Fair enough. I took three spare batteries for my S4 on a trip recently and they all ran out, I did the same thing with my z3 and it lasted the whole trip! I like the natty charging dock too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 11, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Which iPhone? One of the things I love about my 5s is that it always gets through a day without any issues.



Just the 5. I do hammer it though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Fair enough. I took three spare batteries for my S4 on a trip recently and they all ran out, I did the same thing with my z3 and it lasted the whole trip! I like the natty charging dock too.



How much of an improvement in performance from the two? Debating whether to upgrade my Note 2 to one and the s3 is similar spec.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> How much of an improvement in performance from the two? Debating whether to upgrade my Note 2 to one and the s3 is similar spec.


Camera = loads better
Battery life = massively better (these are the two main reasons for the switch)
Overall package = fair bit slicker but not world changing


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Camera = loads better
> Battery life = massively better (these are the two main reasons for the switch)
> Overall package = fair bit slicker but not world changing



Thanks. Camera on my Note is good enough, battery life would be nice (although think the Note fairs better then the Galaxy) 

New phones aren't that interesting anymore, so it will be down to what they offer me as an upgrade vs going sim only.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Yet Apple's phones don't have a particularly good battery life.



Hmm, I disagree with relatively light use my (2010) iPhone 4 used to last 3 days. Not so these days but batteries wear out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 11, 2015)

It's not really easy to compare battery life from people's experiences as we all use of phones differently. 

3 days on any smart phone seems exceptionally light use though!


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2015)

Sunray said:


> Hmm, I disagree with relatively light use my (2010) iPhone 4 used to last 3 days. Not so these days but batteries wear out.


I'm going by the results of the various test comparison sites.


----------



## pesh (Mar 12, 2015)

getting 2 days out of my iPhone 6, happy enough with that...


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2015)

I get 2-3 hours with my iPhone 5 with constant internet use.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 12, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I get 2-3 hours with my iPhone 5 with constant internet use.


That sounds like a fucked battery tbh


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 12, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That sounds like a fucked battery tbh



It's been going for about four and a half hours today with heavy use and has about 50% remaining.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2015)

Some of the early reviews are excessively keen: 








> *Galaxy S6 first impressions: Why can’t I find anything to complain about? *
> 
> All that matters is how the display looks when you hold it in your hand — and the Galaxy S6’s display is simply amazing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 28, 2015)

Waste of money. What's the point in all that processing power and RAM when no piece of software comes anywhere close to maxing it out? It's like putting a 1000cc engine in a scooter.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 28, 2015)

That's a bit like people asking who needed a Pentium. I'm sure if won't be long until software is designed to use it.


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 29, 2015)

Just read that it's more expensive than an iPhone 6? 

Regardless of how good it is, I can't see it selling well if that's the case.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

Mojofilter said:


> Just read that it's more expensive than an iPhone 6?
> 
> Regardless of how good it is, I can't see it selling well if that's the case.


It's well very well indeed.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

Best phone money can buy says PC Pro:





> But in every other respect, the Samsung Galaxy S6 is a superlative smartphone, and significantly better than the *HTC One M9.* If only the best will do, look no further. The Samsung Galaxy S6 is the best smartphone on the market.



http://www.pcpro.co.uk/smartphones/...benchmarks-battery-tests-and/page/0/1#iphone6


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 29, 2015)

It doesn't matter what PC Pro say though, there's no way that the general public will perceive it to be better than an iPhone.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

Mojofilter said:


> It doesn't matter what PC Pro say though, there's no way that the general public will perceive it to be better than an iPhone.


The S5 was similarly priced to the iPhone. It sold tens of millions. Not everyone wants an iPhone.


----------



## Mojofilter (Mar 30, 2015)

That's undoubtedly true, but there's a difference between similarly priced and more expensive than.
You can also double that difference because iPhones seem to hold their value very well over 2 years compared to Android ones.

It's just that for Joe public the iPhone is the default smartphone and they get tempted away by tangible benefits like other phones being a bit cheaper, being able to carry a spare battery, waterproof, fm radio etc...
We've reached the point where all flagship handsets are more or less the same so as those benefits get eroded away, I think people are more likely to revert to the default choice.

For the first time in ages I'll be considering an iPhone in 18 months time (assuming the Note 6 doesn't have a removable battery) just because it'll feel most like a new toy.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2015)

If you ever have a massive hissy fit with your new S6 it looks like it might survive:


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Fair enough. I took three spare batteries for my S4 on a trip recently and they all ran out, I did the same thing with my z3 and it lasted the whole trip! I like the natty charging dock too.


 I am impressed (atm) with the battery life of the S5, lasts a lot longer than the S4 did towards the end


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 30, 2015)

I see more people with Android devices then I phones. They are far from default devices.


----------



## pesh (Apr 7, 2015)

someone finally got round to checking to see if they bend. turns out they do.


> Samsung is playing down a report that its new flagship phone - the Galaxy S6 Edge - is "just as bendable" as Apple's iPhone 6 Plus and breaks completely at a lower pressure point.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32201614


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll find out on Friday. Work have bought me one.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 7, 2015)

pesh said:


> someone finally got round to checking to see if they bend. turns out they do.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32201614


So, thin and flat bits of metal bend. Who knew?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

I just had a play on the Edge. It's a really, really nice bit of kit.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2015)

The Guardian is feeling the love - big time: 



> *Verdict*
> The Galaxy S6 is the best smartphone Samsung has ever made and arguably the best Android smartphone available. It finally matches the craftsmanship of high-end rivals and looks and feels great.
> 
> It lacks a microSD card slot, meaning it will be worth buying the 64GB storage version, and it also doesn’t have a removable battery which will impact longevity.
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2015)

It's now got the top rated camera slot: 


> The DxOMark table, which rates the performance results of a gadget's still and video capabilities, has named the new flagship the number one smartphone in their table, earning a rating of 86 and beating erstwhile rival iPhone for the top spot. It is also 7 points more than the previous flagship, the Galaxy S5 which is still in the top 5 at 4th place.


http://androidcommunity.com/samsung...-ranked-smartphone-in-dxomark-tests-20150428/


----------



## oddworld (May 6, 2015)

I've had Samsung's for my last 3 upgrades and really like them. I've never had an i phone so cant compare. At the moment I use a Samsung Galaxy Alpha and am very happy. The battery only lasts about 10 hours without a charge. It's got the metal casing too although I'm not sure of the difference between that and Galaxy 6? The camera is impressive. No complaints here 

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/sep/11/samsung-galaxy-alpha-review-iphone-6-competitor

*Specifications*

*Screen: *4.7in 720p Super AMOLED
*Processor:* Samsung Exynos 5 octa-core processor
*RAM:* 2GB of RAM
*Storage:* 32GB
*Operating system:* Android 4.4.4 “Kitkat”
*Camera: *12MP rear camera, 2.1MP front-facing camera
*Connectivity: *LTE, Wi-Fi, NFC, Bluetooth 4.0 with BLE, USB 2.0 and GPS
*Dimensions: *132.4 x 65.5 x 6.7mm
*Weight: *114g


----------



## editor (May 20, 2015)

I had another play on the S6 Edge. It's the first new phone I've seen in a long time with a style that actually excites/interests me. It's a great looking phone.


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2015)

Just landed this - otter box and insurance a must...


----------



## editor (May 21, 2015)

Seems a shame to encase all those wonderful lines in a big ugly box. Haven't you got insurance?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 21, 2015)

If you want a decent case that isn't as mentally big as an Otter box, then tech 21 are worth a look. Used on my Note 2 and bought another when I upgraded to a 4


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> If you want a decent case that isn't as mentally big as an Otter box, then tech 21 are worth a look. Used on my Note 2 and bought another when I upgraded to a 4


Just went for a "commuter" otterbox and insurance. My mate found an iPhone 4s tat had  been run over by a tractor in one and it still worked ....


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2015)

editor said:


> Seems a shame to encase all those wonderful lines in a big ugly box. Haven't you got insurance?


Southerners, lol


----------



## EastEnder (May 21, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> Just went for a "commuter" otterbox and insurance. My mate found an iPhone 4s tat had  been run over by a tractor in one and it still worked ....


You should always run over an iPhone _at least _twice, to be on the safe side.


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2015)

So what are the specs on my with-bevel insanity? I only got it cos I was phoneless due to poverty and got a deal o n early upgrade


----------



## editor (May 21, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> Southerners, lol


Eh?


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2015)

editor said:


> Eh?


Bevelless southern peeps


----------



## ohmyliver (May 21, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> If you want a decent case that isn't as mentally big as an Otter box, then tech 21 are worth a look. Used on my Note 2 and bought another when I upgraded to a 4


Seconded,  I've got one on my s5 and my phone has survived, unscratched, being petulantly thrown at stone paving by a 2 year old.


----------



## stuff_it (May 27, 2015)

FFS - Otterbox hasn't arrived, no dropped it but camera lens has fallen off. 

Serious build quality issues here.


----------



## SW9 (May 28, 2015)

Got the 64gb version of this yesterday, brilliant phone but not very impressed with the battery life tbh even though the charging is mega quick. Can't think of another phone to get with my upgrade though.
Us yuppie types need a lot of talk time on the move for doing important deals and stuff.
Dunno what to do.


----------



## SW9 (May 28, 2015)

Also the interface isn't very businesslike at all.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2015)

This video is aaaaiiieee!


----------



## SW9 (Jun 3, 2015)

Gonna sell mine, battery life really is bad


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jun 9, 2015)

S6 Active looks interesting, bigger battery and waterproof to a degree.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 25, 2015)

Fuck me but the camera's good. Got the phone a couple of days ago but only had chance to play with it a little last night. I upgraded to an S6 rather than an S5 purely for the camera (as opposed to getting the cheaper S5 + a compact). Wondering whether it's worth getting Photoshop Touch or sticking with the inbuilt editor (which looks pretty good tbf)? 

Not too bothered with the battery life issue as it charges so quickly - 0 - 58% in about 10 seconds (can that be right?)! (Does mean you've got to carry the (admittedly pretty small) charger around though).


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> Fuck me but the camera's good. Got the phone a couple of days ago but only had chance to play with it a little last night. I upgraded to an S6 rather than an S5 purely for the camera (as opposed to getting the cheaper S5 + a compact). Wondering whether it's worth getting Photoshop Touch or sticking with the inbuilt editor (which looks pretty good tbf)?
> 
> Not too bothered with the battery life issue as it charges so quickly - 0 - 58% in about 10 seconds (can that be right?)! (Does mean you've got to carry the (admittedly pretty small) charger around though).



Ten seconds seems a bit quick, do you mean ten mins?

Here are the charging times


Started at 5%
5 minutes in – 14%
15 minutes in – 32%
40 minutes in – 76%
50 minutes in – 88%
72 minutes in – 100%
http://www.droid-life.com/2015/03/3...-samsung-galaxy-s6-and-this-is-what-happened/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm rather hoping the new version of Android (M) will improve things battery life wise. 

In regards the way it looks I use Nova Launcher. Much nicer.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Ten seconds seems a bit quick, do you mean ten mins?


Probably 

I took it out of the box and it was dead, plugged it in and it went to 58% in 10 secs - I guess it was already half charged & I hadn't turned it on properly


----------



## Fingers (Jun 25, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> Probably
> 
> I took it out of the box and it was dead, plugged it in and it went to 58% in 10 secs - I guess it was already half charged & I hadn't turned it on properly




That sounds most likely ha ha. They always seem to come with some charge.  325 in 15 mins is very good. The S6 will be my next phone when I can justify ditching my S4 which has just had a Lollipop update


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> That sounds most likely ha ha. They always seem to come with some charge.  325 in 15 mins is very good. The S6 will be my next phone when I can justify ditching my S4 which has just had a Lollipop update


I went from S3 to S6 in one go and I'm a bit


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 25, 2015)

One thing that's irked me slightly is the switch from Dropbox to One Drive. The S3 came with 40gb on Dropbox for 24 months (the length of my contract) which will now be rescinded. The S6 has got 100gb on One Drive which is great but it would have been easier to stay with Dropbox and keep all my photos etc in one place.


----------



## fredfelt (Jun 25, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> I went from S3 to S6 in one go and I'm a bit



I'm expect that I'll do the same, but holding out as long as possible in the hope of a price reduction.  My S3 is just about still doing the job.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2015)

How fast is it? This fast: 




http://www.sammobile.com/2015/06/26...ion-in-tomsguides-real-life-usage-speed-test/


----------



## Mapped (Jul 4, 2015)

I broke my Nexus 5 by sleeping with it in my pocket at Glastonbury  It was on its way out anyway with a cracked screen and a broken speaker.

I've Got one of these arriving tomorrow £420 for the 32gb seems not _too_ bad. I'd rather not spend on a new phone, but that seemed to be the best bang for my buck. I've not had a Samsung since my S2.


----------



## stupid kid (Jul 10, 2015)

ohmyliver said:


> Seconded,  I've got one on my s5 and my phone has survived, unscratched, being petulantly thrown at stone paving by a 2 year old.


My toddler has an ipad air (well it's sort of mine, there are a lot of good autism apps for her) and it's been in an otterbox since we got it, think it's a defender. Anyway she's done the lot, thrown it down on concrete, slammed it on the edge of the table, jumped on it - no damage! 

However, for a phone, I hate have a case. The iphone 4 and 4s were so nice to look at, so slick, and they broke so easily. I found the Nokia 635 to be very tough with no case, the feel of it is like a slim otterbox in itself, but I've lost it somewhere so I'm back to using a cracked iphone 4.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2015)

Every time I pick up a Galaxy S6 Edge I want one. It has to be the best looking phone available anywhere right now.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 5, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> ^^^This.
> 
> I've only ever used a fraction of the capabilities of my current smart phone, and there's not been any really revolutionary advances in phone tech for ages now. I'm still waiting for a phone with a built-in projector, although I'd settle for one with old style non-smart phone battery life!




The wacky and wonderful phones of IFA (that almost no-one will buy) (Wired UK)


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 7, 2015)

My S6 has decided it's updating software and is now 'Optimising app 26 of 52'.....

Is this normal?


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

Harry Smiles said:


> My S6 has decided it's updating software and is now 'Optimising app 26 of 52'.....
> 
> Is this normal?


Yes.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Yes.



Cheers Ed. Was about to uninstall banking apps etc


----------



## Fingers (Oct 3, 2015)

Had my S6 for two weeks now and I am struggling to find any fault with it apart from maybe battery life.  But it charges ridiculously fast.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh an the camera blows away by S4 camera and can be opened by two rapid clicks of the bottom button. With my S4, the shit I wanted to take a photo of had fucked off by the time I had fannied about trying to get the camera app open


----------

